# Roperdude...here's one for you



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Here is a Roper that I ran across and purchased today.

Roper Ralley Trimmer

Just thought you might like to see it since it's a Roper.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Rally is a murray product. Roper is made by craftsman which is ayp that is owned by electrolux.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

scott stay outta it, you have know clue what you are talking about


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Actually, that Ralley was made by IDC or Ryan or Ryobi...whoever they were at the time. It's exactly the same thing as a late 80's IDC.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Electrolux make some mean vacuums. We had a demonstration and that thing cleaned like nothing we have ever seen.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

umm yeah.......... electrolux is pretty good.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

They're doing pretty good with craftsman.


----------

